# Moving to Winnipeg



## Rbowyer (Jan 21, 2011)

I am moving to Winnipeg to work in a months time and am looking for an apartment or house to rent.

I wll be working on Waverley Street and am looking for a place to live that will be easy for me to comute to by public transport.

Can anyone offer me some advice


----------

